# Heart Rate can determine Gender...



## mommy2baby2

So there is an old wives tale that says you can determine your baby's gender based off his heart rate. 

Lots of studies have been done to prove or disprove the theory. I wish I could find the link (and will continue looking) but it says that there is some proof that shows that the BPM prior to 9.5 weeks CAN determine the sex. After that time frame both gender's heart rates seem to even out and are more similar.

My numbers are approximate (as I don't have the link in front of me) but 

You're having a boy if his heart beat is in the 130 BPM range

You're having a girl if her heart beat is in the 150+ range

In my case, both of my girls had heart rates in the 160 range at the 6 week ultrasound scan. As well as my sister in law's daughter and my cousin's daughter.

My cousin's two boys had lower heart rates.

Just something fun to think about! What were your baby's rates in the early ultrasounds? :baby:


----------



## littleblonde

Is it just in early pregnancy that they say that heartbeat can determin age? Cause only no babys heatbeat from 16 weeks onwards and it has ranged from 127-160 im having a girl.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Yeah I read that it was only prior to 9 weeks


----------



## flower94

At my 6 week scan my bubz's heartbeat was 111bpm... and at my 11 week one the hb was 164bpm


----------



## mommy2baby2

So my guess that your little one is a boy! Who knows for sure! I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule but stuff like this is always fun


----------



## venusrockstar

At 11 weeks my baby's heart beat was 158.

I'm getting a gender scan in 6 weeks...so we'll see!


----------



## Beautywithin

My daughters heartrate was always 160 or higher

this lil man's has also been 160 + ( is why i was first thinking it would be another lil girl )

so i wouldnt take it seriously, x


----------



## goddess25

My Little boy had a HB of 140-170 the entire way through it was variable. It tended to be on the higher end of the scale.


----------



## jbrocksmith

I wouldn't put much belief into the wives tales. My baby has had a heartbeat ranging between 158-178 and we're having a boy! :) I have also heard that the heartbeat also depends on how active the baby is at the time of checking it.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i think it's further on than 9 weeks. My LO is still the 160s and she is a girl :) x


----------



## ProudMum

Beautywithin said:


> My daughters heartrate was always 160 or higher
> 
> this lil man's has also been 160 + ( is why i was first thinking it would be another lil girl )
> 
> so i wouldnt take it seriously, x

my sons was also 160- so i wont be holding my breath that im having a girl this time round as this baby has similar HB.


----------



## Sparkledust09

It's interesting if its only applicable for heartbeat from 9 weeks and under. My baby's heartrate at my early private scan at 8 weeks was 176bpm which i guess would indicate girl, but as I am staying on team yellow I'll have to wait till May to find out! x


----------



## Joyzerelly

I hope that's true. I first heard my baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks and 6 days and the rate was 180bpm. Please be a girl. Please be a girl!


----------



## pinknpurple

My babys heartbeat has been 160+ throughout the pregnancy and he is a boy... My previous sons heartbeat was 136bpm at the 16 week appointment, but I didnt have my own doppler then so don't know if that was his average. This baby averages 164bpm and EVERYONE thought girl so we thought the hb thing might be right but nope... hahaha still fun though when you're on team yellow or waiting to find out the sex xxxx


----------



## Sweetie

I had a scan at 9w3d and the heartbeat was 182. I'm curious to see if this works will have to try and remember to check this post


----------



## mommy2baby2

Remember ladies it's before 9 weeks. Out of the 5 pregnancies that I've experienced and "tested" the numbers/genders were right on. 

But like I said earlier, there are always exceptions to every rule and in the end it's just for fun. (even though they've done studies)

Anyone ever check the chinese pregnancy gender predictor? 
https://mypage.direct.ca/j/jfeng/gender.htm

It's been right for me 2x so far (predicting girls) and it says I'm going to have a girl again (hope so). Yes, it's a 50/50 chance but still!


----------



## Sweetie

mommy2baby2 said:


> Anyone ever check the chinese pregnancy gender predictor?
> https://mypage.direct.ca/j/jfeng/gender.htm

This one says girl for me


----------



## MiissMuffet

Joyzerelly said:


> I hope that's true. I first heard my baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks and 6 days and the rate was 180bpm. Please be a girl. Please be a girl!

And if it's not...?


----------



## Lover

MiissMuffet said:


> Joyzerelly said:
> 
> 
> I hope that's true. I first heard my baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks and 6 days and the rate was 180bpm. Please be a girl. Please be a girl!
> 
> And if it's not...?Click to expand...


If it's not then I'm sure she'll be thrilled anyway!

I'm over the moon to be pregnant and I admit I'm hoping for a girl, OH is hoping for a boy but whatever we get, we'll be happy to just be having a baby in the first place :cloud9:

I don't think Joyzerelly would be ranting and raving if she had a boy, she's just hoping for a girl this time :flower:


----------



## mommy2baby2

I agree with Lover. Don't most people have a gender desire? I want another girl but if I have a boy I'll love him just as much.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

the chinese thing says boy for me, but im curious, if its the dads sperm (X or Y chromosome) that determines gender, then why is it asking for mothers age and month of conception? shouldn't it be fathers??


----------



## PrayinForBaby

anybody??


----------



## scrummy mummy

well i have counted my beans hb this morning and got between 174-180 which would indicate a girl but then my sister and sil heard high hb's and they both had boys....

im praying for a girl :) xx


----------



## Joyzerelly

MiissMuffet said:


> Joyzerelly said:
> 
> 
> I hope that's true. I first heard my baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks and 6 days and the rate was 180bpm. Please be a girl. Please be a girl!
> 
> And if it's not...?Click to expand...

I'll love him just as much (but I'm hoping, that being the main role model for a girl will mean I can sway her away from football - my OH is obsessed with it and I HATE it!)


----------



## Joyzerelly

PrayinForBaby said:


> anybody??

I don't think the Chinese predictor is reliable, more for fun or superstition. As you said, the gender cannot possibly be predicted with the mother's age and month of conception, nor could it with the same man's details, as he should have millions of X and Y sperms. If it guesses right it's just a coincidence. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I'm a bit miffed as I had heard this tale before my scan last week and when I asked the sonographer what the heartrate was she just said typically around 140!! she wasn't even specific! what a dissapointment!


----------



## meldmac

mommy2baby2 said:


> Remember ladies it's before 9 weeks. Out of the 5 pregnancies that I've experienced and "tested" the numbers/genders were right on.
> 
> But like I said earlier, there are always exceptions to every rule and in the end it's just for fun. (even though they've done studies)
> 
> Anyone ever check the chinese pregnancy gender predictor?
> https://mypage.direct.ca/j/jfeng/gender.htm
> 
> It's been right for me 2x so far (predicting girls) and it says I'm going to have a girl again (hope so). Yes, it's a 50/50 chance but still!

Devin's heartrate at 8 weeks was 165 and he was definitely a boy. It may be true in some cases but I don't believe that in any way this is a 100% accurate way of determining the gender.


----------

